# Farrier prices in your area...



## shortbackandsides

I was just wondering what difference there was in costs of farriers in your area for comparison.I had my horse done today cost £65 for a set of shoes with road nails,£25 for a trim(for my pony)I can remember paying £35 a set when i was at school!!


----------



## sokeldachshunds

5 years ago i used to pay £25 for a full set now we pay £55 for a full set  so tomorrow will be £110 for the 2 horses


----------



## crofty

My Dad and brothers are farriers, costs alot to run a business now especially with VAT  £65 sounds about average, i think if you find someone that does a good job then they are worth what they charge, my vets are more expensive than most with my small animals but i trust them and they are worth it


----------



## bee112

It's around the £65-£75 mark here too..


----------



## momentofmadness

£65.00 for a set of shoes with my old farrier £25.00 for a trim.. then new farrier understands people are skint and doesn't believe the animals should suffer through it.. A full set of shoes is £45.00 and £15.00 for a trim.. now how about that for a bargain..


----------



## crofty

momentofmadness said:


> £65.00 for a set of shoes with my old farrier £25.00 for a trim.. then new farrier understands people are skint and doesn't believe the animals should suffer through it.. A full set of shoes is £45.00 and £15.00 for a trim.. now how about that for a bargain..


farriers are just as skint as everyone else, if people cant afford to have their horse shod by a decent farrier they shouldnt have them  in my opinion that is


----------



## bee112

crofty said:


> farriers are just as skint as everyone else, if people cant afford to have their horse shod by a decent farrier they shouldnt have them  in my opinion that is


Totally agree. I've seen some sorry states through people trying to cut costs on shodding their horses


----------



## Naominsky4eva

Hii my farrier charges £60 for a full set of shoes and £25 for the 2 front wth the back trimmed, not too bad i know some are charging more, its also £15 for a trim for my littlen ..x


----------



## JSR

I'm very lucky, my farrier lives on the yard where I keep Kane!! He's a proper old school farrier that just knows everything about horses and he's so good handling them. He's the first farrier I've trusted to shoe Kane while I'm not there! Kane behaves perfectly for him, and even allows him to catch him (something he NEVER usually lets a man do!!)

He charges £45 for a re-fit and £55 for a new set with road nails. I love my farrier he's a true star.


----------



## Vixxen

yep were £65 here too


----------



## woody woodpecker

we pay 15 for trims and 35 for front shoes but cos weve moved to the forest and hardly any road work we just have a trim. but our farrier is fantastic any probs with anything hes there with the right answer i always ask his opinion before i ask the vets!!


----------



## candysmum

shortbackandsides said:


> I was just wondering what difference there was in costs of farriers in your area for comparison.I had my horse done today cost £65 for a set of shoes with road nails,£25 for a trim(for my pony)I can remember paying £35 a set when i was at school!!


£60 for a full set £55 for a reused full set
£35 for fronts £30 for reused fronts
£20 trim


----------



## Tinks magic

£65.00 For a full set 20 fir a grass trim.


----------



## fourshoes10

Now 65 notes for horse to be shod is cheap.....your farrier will drive to the yard,he will spend an hr to an hr and a half to shoe it,he will provide all the materials to do the job for £65.00.You take your car to the garage its 40-50 quid an hr just for the labour,your washing machine breaks down the engineer want 20-30 quid for call out,so that makes farriers underpaid.How many farriers have sat at home over the last 10 days due to the snow


----------



## reddyrufus

I pay £60 for a new set £55 if I have the old ones refitted and £20 for a trim, thats if we have 2 or more horses done but he charges more for a single horse.
His prices are slowly going up and up, but he is a fantatstic farrier so I don't mind paying.


----------



## tonette

When i had my first pony it was 50p a shoe!!! ahhh so many years ago lol anyway I pay £60.00 for Caddy trim, shoes and road nails and dims is not a lot because he is soo tiny and just has a trim.... I am lucky because I have a really good farrier and I have been with him since he qualified, he was brilliant when Shrek (he had to be PTS) had lammy and really went that extra mile with him, but saying that he does with both Caddy and Dims


----------



## Barry G

You guys are going well.
Every 7 weeks it cost £80 for a full set with studs for a 15h2 mare.


----------



## reddyrufus

I pay £60 per set, £20 per trim and £55 for refits, but wouldn't ever change my farrier, he is brilliant and one of the best in the area.


----------



## crofty

fourshoes10 said:


> Now 65 notes for horse to be shod is cheap.....your farrier will drive to the yard,he will spend an hr to an hr and a half to shoe it,he will provide all the materials to do the job for £65.00.You take your car to the garage its 40-50 quid an hr just for the labour,your washing machine breaks down the engineer want 20-30 quid for call out,so that makes farriers underpaid.How many farriers have sat at home over the last 10 days due to the snow


Completely agree and remember farriers do 5 years intensive apprenticeship, a good farrier is worth paying extra for.


----------



## RachyBobs

Yours are all so expensive? I have just had 7 ponies feet trimmed and a re-fit on Jake and it cost me £20 and thats all 4 feet not just the front 2


----------



## Inca's Mum

My mum pays 45 for a refit and 55 for full new set. Farrier is great and wouldn't change. Gets done religiously every six weeks


----------



## nic101

i used to pay £55 for frounts and a trim at the back.


----------



## merlyn26

i pay around £60-65 for a full set, about £35 for half set and £15-20 for trims - think i need to move back to wales though as it only cost me £35 for a full set there! lol! i do trim my own ponies hooves inbetween the farrier doing it - we alternate basically - and before i get a hammering he is quite happy with my work and its not illegal to trim hooves if you are not a farrier - just illegal to prepare a hoof for a shoe or shoe it if you are not qualified -but i also wouldnt suggest anyone just get a set of trimmers and rasp and do it themselves - i have an equine science degree and have worked with my farrier to perfect my trimming - and unlike some people i know - only do my own horses - i know some untrained people offering trimming at a price and personally i think that is one huge can of worms!!!!!


----------



## nic101

merlyn26 said:


> i pay around £60-65 for a full set, about £35 for half set and £15-20 for trims - think i need to move back to wales though as it only cost me £35 for a full set there! lol! i do trim my own ponies hooves inbetween the farrier doing it - we alternate basically - and before i get a hammering he is quite happy with my work and its not illegal to trim hooves if you are not a farrier - just illegal to prepare a hoof for a shoe or shoe it if you are not qualified -but i also wouldnt suggest anyone just get a set of trimmers and rasp and do it themselves - i have an equine science degree and have worked with my farrier to perfect my trimming - and unlike some people i know - only do my own horses - i know some untrained people offering trimming at a price and personally i think that is one huge can of worms!!!!!


yeh i know someone who *apparantly* isnt qualified... wouldnt let said person near my horse... would happily pay 2/3x's as much knowing i was getting a good job...

no hoof no horse.!


----------



## lala1984

It's £60 for a full set around here, but thats by a good farrier


----------



## Oenoke

My farrier has just been, it cost me £71 for 1/2 set and 3 trims.


----------



## doogpoh

When i had my horses it cost £50 for a full set and £20 for a trim for my sisters shetland. im in the bristol area


----------

